# Frankenstein Test Shot and Conan Sculpt!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Check them both out at MoebiusModels.com!

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php

:thumbsup:


Per Franks request, I had to remove the Frankenstein images.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

That Conan is one heck of a sculpt! Truly a beautiful piece of art. Hard to believe it will be available at a decent price. Thanks for posting and thanks to Moebius for making it happen.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree. The Conan kit looks awesome. It looks like Big John Buscema did the sculpt himself. He would be proud.

However, considering how much the Mummy's face capture's Karloff's likeness, I think Frankenstein's face is a little lacking in that regard.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Looking GOOD!*

The Monster looks great! 

Minor issues - His feet are too parallel and the door is out of scale (too thick) but nothing that cannot be fixed on the operating table! :devil:

Mark Dean


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

bqeman said:


> ... However, considering how much the Mummy's face capture's Karloff's likeness, I think Frankenstein's face is a little lacking in that regard.


Might be influenced by the painting. But WAY MORE BETTER than the other plastic kits!

Mark Dean


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The Frankenstein images were removed, per Frank Winsper's request. I guess we jumped the gun, a bit...


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Well I got to see it, I even saved a pic of it, I must say also that after seeing the quality of the Mummy face sculpt, this head leave a little to be desired, but like some one said it might be the painting....


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

azdacuda said:


> Well I got to see it, I even saved a pic of it, I must say also that after seeing the quality of the Mummy face sculpt, this head leave a little to be desired, but like some one said it might be the painting....


Thanks for that observation. :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dang, I missed Frankenstein! Ahhh well, I guess I can wait a bit longer. The Conan sculpt is top notch!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Per Franks request, I had to remove the Frankenstein images.



Well, THAT sucks. I couldn't care less about Conan and REALLY wanted to see the Frankenstein test shot but again.....boned.

Steve


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We'll put the Frankenstein pics back up just as soon as we can. Try to uderstand that we do not want to do anything that will cause issues with our licensor. As soon as we have Universal's blessing the images will be back-up..
BTW The photos are the FIRST test shot NOT a final version of the kit..
There are adjustments being made to some details of the kit including some contours of the face...

Dave


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Conan kit is lookin' good! Lots of detail. I'll take one!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry about this! We jumped the gun before the final approval. There are slight changes that are required, so this was truly the first test shot. We'll get something reposted hopefully in a week! Thanks for understanding.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well like the Mummy this kit will be a hit amongst all Aurora fans...didn't get to see the test shot, but judging on your standing record...I'm going to love it:thumbsup: and have already ordered a couple of them sight unseen :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

No worries Frank! I bet the first version would have been "good nuff" for most kit companys ( and most builders) But Moebius wants perfection, and I'm sure this kits improvements will be well worth any slight delays.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Sorry about this! We jumped the gun before the final approval. There are slight changes that are required, so this was truly the first test shot. We'll get something reposted hopefully in a week! Thanks for understanding.


No biggie as far as I'm concerned. Once you get it close enough to perfect--or even once the kit is out--what would be fascinating to see is the evolution of the model kit and how the problems in the sculpt were detected, measured, corrected, and then tested for accuracy. Such a series of photos would not only be an artistic learning experience for those who are interested in sculpting but would be a blow-by-blow of your quality control standards and a reassurance of your high quality.

BTW: Just got the mummy model kit yesterday and can't rave enough about it! The work is incredibly accurate and well executed. I especially like the sarcophagus which could be a stand alone display item in and of itself:thumbsup:

Just one little nit that you should probably be told about is an incomplete piece that didn't fill out completely in the mold. One of the inner lining pieces of the sarcophagus is missing some of the upper portion where it joins to the top piece. 

I've heard of your great customer service but no replacement part is needed for me since I'll just fill in with some aluminum foil and epoxy putty on top of that and then blend it into the inner lip and wall. (I've already got the model sub-assemblies put together and am currently working on seams.)

If you would like a digital picture of the incomplete piece, I'd be glad to email you a pic of it. Please PM me and let me know.:wave:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow! That Conan kit is really incredible.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

WOW! I like the Conan sculpt better than the first one. Is this another resin piece?

Also, can't wait for Frankenstein either...this should be another hit!

Thanks Moebius for another great summer!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, Conan will be a resin kit, about the same size as the first one.

Dave


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Missed the Franky pics, but those Conan pics sure are a treat. Very nice looking sculpt!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,that is a great sculpt. I do admire the ability to sculpt accurate human anatomy,and musculature. I like this Conan WAY better than the first one. I wish they would do this in styrene,though. I don't really do many resin kits. I missed the Frankenstein pics too,RATS! I can hardly wait for that kit. I do plan on getting a new Mummy kit soon,too. MOEBIUS IS AMAZING!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

ARGGGH! I missed it. Oh well, it's in capable hands with Dave and Frank. I have faith and have pre-ordered already.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow,that is a great sculpt. I do admire the ability to sculpt accurate human anatomy,and musculature. I like this Conan WAY better than the first one. I wish they would do this in styrene,though. I don't really do many resin kits. I missed the Frankenstein pics too,RATS! I can hardly wait for that kit. I do plan on getting a new Mummy kit soon,too. MOEBIUS IS AMAZING!!!!!:thumbsup:


Personally, the few figure kits I do, I prefer resin. They can do some _great _molding in resin!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow,that is a great sculpt. I do admire the ability to sculpt accurate human anatomy,and musculature. I like this Conan WAY better than the first one. I wish they would do this in styrene,though. I don't really do many resin kits. I missed the Frankenstein pics too,RATS! I can hardly wait for that kit. I do plan on getting a new Mummy kit soon,too. MOEBIUS IS AMAZING!!!!!:thumbsup:





I'm not into resin too so this might be one of the few Moebius kits I pass on but it's still a very good sculpt.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

while we wait.............


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*While we wait...*

Yeah I'll throw one in...








This is the "stand-in" in my Diorama until the Moebius Frankenstein comes to Life...so to speak...
Mcdee


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Falcon, which Frankenstein is that, I love the sculpt.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It is the Horizon kit,Steve Wang sculpt.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did mine when I was on the staff of Scarlet Street Magazine, so he's wearing an SS T-shirt and button:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/franky.html


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Man, at first I was so sad to have missed the pictures of Franky but I'm glad that those were just the first attempts after hearing the comments from the few who did see them. I'm looking forward to an even better facial sculpt as well as the rest of the kit.


----------

